# Slawek - Barrie - LaPointe playing Brantford Ribfest Aug 8



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We've been asked to play at Brantford's annual Ribfest in (surprise, surprise) Brantford, Ontario on August 8.

Our spot is Friday night from 8~10 PM on the main stage.

The site hasn't been updated yet. It's still last year's info, but that will change.

This time, I don't have to deal with PA or lights (and know the guy providing production) so I can live the dream.

Show up with stage gear, play two sets, home by midnight.......

Awesome.

And, typically it's a pretty good sized crowd as this event has been ging for years. I'm definitely looking forward to this one

http://www.btfdribfest.exofire.net/schedule.php


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like a choice gig...gotta love not dealing with the PA/lights. Have a great time!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Bob,

Yes, I'm pretty excited. If the weather's decent we should be playing to a nice sized crowd.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! We just played Ribfest in Fredericton the other day. It was a great gig and really nice not having to deal with our own sound!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks,


That has been a burden for me since I stopped playing full time. When I was full time I hired a production company and crew. We helped load in and set things in place, but really I didn't worry about how the PA had to be set up and We always had excellent sound men. 

After I started playing just weekends, I bought a pretty decent PA and then lights as well. Add the responsibility of transporting that stuff, settng it up and sound checking everything, and THEN start to get into "musician" mindset......

I still always play with a good sound man but I end up working like a slave setting all the stuff up (almost a four hour set up overall when you include lights).

It's a breath of fresh air for sure to not have to worry about that for this show.

Looking forward to it.


----------

